# Boulder Mtn-Miller Lake



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone know how early this area opens up in the spring? From Google Earth, it looks to be right around 10,000 feet in elevation. Any chance it might be open around mid-May?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Chaser, you _should_ be able to get to Miller in mid to late May. It'll still be cold and you'll need a good high clearance 4 X 4.

Stay off *MY* mountain!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Last year I was down on a bear hunt and around the middle of May there was still about 3 feet of snow on Millers lake. But last year was a hard winter. We were still able to get there on ATVs in early morning before the snow softened up.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Snotel is reporting just 31 inches at Donkey right now. I would bet if it warms up, it'll be long gone come mid May.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

take into consideration that the road to Cooks/Miller is fairly steep, and in the thick trees. You'll definitely have snow drifts to contend with.

It's certainly a gamble. If spring shows up and stays warm, you might be able to drive a truck in. I'd make sure to have a shovel, and some snow shoes if it were me...


Snow on the Boulder is NEVER "long gone" in May. Count on finding some snow. In fact, you'll probably get snowed on.


----------

